
Getting a Ph.D. will turn you into an emotional trainwreck, not a professor - luu
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/culturebox/2013/04/there_are_no_academic_jobs_and_getting_a_ph_d_will_make_you_into_a_horrible.html
======
Anon84
literature PhD

